
Self-taught bloke cracks crypto conundrum supposed uncrackable until 2034 (2019) - vo2maxer
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/cryptography_conundrum_cracked/
======
krackers
>But he underestimated the progression of hardware, as the problem has been
solved earlier than expected.

>He used a bog standard PC with an Intel Core i7-6700 processor

So it was mainly just raw hardware and patience rather than any novel math
technique? The title is slightly misleading then.

~~~
heavenlyblue
But the bloke is self-taught. He’s an autodidact.

------
jdsully
Pretty neat. I wonder what’s in the time capsule. Also good on him for keeping
the program running for 3 years straight.

